# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Prabhata Samgiita

## ATMAN

Non si dimentichi, voi una volta lo amava.
Ho tessuto il garland con così tanto devozione.
Preghi non la strappano fuori.

Dal momento dell'alba
Stavo trasportando il nettare nel mio cuore.
Fuoco non ardente lasciato e sole scorching asciutti esso fuori.

Sui molti una notte della luna piena,
lavato in moonshine,
avevamo cantato insieme.
Non scoppi lasciati delle tempeste e dei colpi dai meteors
eliminazione la traccia di quella memoria.

----------


## ATMAN

Ell di T me dove è il mio Krisna?
Nei cespugli del madhavii, nel boschetto di niip,
Lo ho cercato dappertutto.

Destituted di vagare, ho continuato la mia ricerca che crying,
le rotture sono venuto ai miei occhi dovuto amore intenso,
ma ancora non ottiene interferito.

Lo ho cercato sulle serie del yamuna del fiume,
nell'acqua blu sorridere, piena dell'impulso,
Ho cercato un glimpse.
I miei giorni hanno passato come uno swan di volo,
con melodia inerziale.

----------


## ATMAN

La mia mente dell'cOh chant il nome del mio Ista.
Le funzioni della creazione
e bugia di conservazione in lui,
le funzioni di dissoluzione si trovano assolutamente in lui.

Soltanto l'entità che ha dato quel nome dolce
conosce la relativa residenza.
Continui ascoltare senza pausa quel nome.

Quel creatore che rimane nella residenza della dolcezza,
in quella terra dolce.
È quello solo che sostiene tutti,
Sta schiacciando tutte le varietà, sostenenti tutti,
È l'incorporamento affascinante di amore.

----------


## ATMAN

Signore della O, è molto difficile da capire la vostra forma.
A volte siete duri, a volte morbido,
a volte irradii il effulgence.

Illumini una lampada nella mia casa scura;
distrugg la nerezza del passo della mia mente.
Versi il nettare nel mio cuore asciutto;
Non chiedono dove siete?

Siete il fondamento stesso di tutti.
Siete la base di tutta l'intuizione.
Siete sorridere superiore SAHASRAR
e fornitore di aiuto in tutte le circostanze.

----------


## ATMAN

Nel sonno profondo ho osservato
che stavate pensando me.

Tante ere hanno passato.
tuttavia nessuno hanno potuto capire il mio dolore.

I giorni vengono e vanno,
alas, liberarsi soltanto delle rotture.

Oggi infine ho capito
che siete pieni di affetto per me.

Ecco perchè, signore dell'cOh,
con conoscenza ed il contemplation,
Mi muovo verso voi.

----------


## ATMAN

Dopo così lungamente, signore dell'cOh,
Voi ed io siete stati introdotti in un nuovo senso.
A causa della vostra attrazione infinita sono venuto a voi.
E ve l'avete mantenuto con.

Godo così tanto la felicità,
inoltre soffro così tanto il dolore.
A volte rido, a volte io cry

----------


## ATMAN

Siete severi come bullone di tuono,
tuttavia così offerta come germoglio del fiore.
Signore Shiva, supporto della O del pinaka (arco), li saluto.

Siete come una montagna d'argento,
avere luna di a (mezzaluna) sulla vostra testa.
So che avete tutti gli attributi.
Siete regolatore di entrambi espressi
ed unexpressed i mondi
ed il riparo di tutta la gente afflitta.

State cominciando -di meno ed oltre la portata di tempo,
tuttavia rimanete sempre presenti in tutti gli oggetti limitati.
Li saluto mai, tranquil uno della O,
(controllare) signore di tutte le tendenze animalistic.

Siete il proprietario di tutte le gemme e gioielli,
ma, avete ceduto tutto.
Siete effulgent come smeraldo luminoso.
Siete il seme stesso e la forza primordiale di questo universo .
O Shiva, signore supremo di tutti gli esseri, li saluto.

----------


## ATMAN

Signore della O, ti amo diverse volte,
siete l'essenza di vita.
Questo mondo di mine è perso in voi.
Siete l'amore reale pratico.

Canzone galleggiate in cielo e vento.
Nelle melodie e nell'amore tinkling per umanità è osservato.
Soprattutto all'interno della coscienza che suonate sta risuonando.

I difetti e gli errori sono presenti in esseri umani soltanto.
Ecco perchè gli esseri viventi sono denominati anu (più piccolo).
Oltre tutto il confronto del mondo
la vostra posizione è il vostro grandeur.

----------


## ATMAN

In questa pioggia, piena di acqua,
chi sta camminando sul percorso
Vedere questo nella mia mente,
Ritengo che lo conosce,
certamente lo conosce.

Nei suoi sorrisi dolci,
nei suoi occhi in modo bello affascinanti,
Irradia il suo effulgence,
effettivamente irradia il effulgence.

Con le maree di flooding di gioia e del laughter,
affascinare il mondo con la sommatoria. di beatitude,
Sta avanzando,
effettivamente, sta avanzando
in questa pioggia, piena di acqua.

----------


## ATMAN

Prima dei vostri occhi tutto
movimenti e balli.
Sotto i vostri piedi i flussi interi dell'universo.
I giorni che sono oltre,
le canzoni che sono cantate,
le parole che sono parlate
tutti si sono fusi in voi.

Quante volte ho venuto
e ballato ed ha cantato,
quante volte ho rotto i legami del maya,
quanti giochi ho giocato,
quanto tempo sto muovendosi verso voi.

In questo flusso di movimento,
tutto il ritorno di cose a polvere.
Ma questa terra polverosa non è mai senza voi.
Entra nel vostro ritmo,
verso immortality.

----------


## ATMAN

Preghi non lo guardano con tali occhi entreating.
Sono venuto alla terra effettuare alcune funzioni.
Nonlo tenga prego indietro.

Nel flusso di eternity,
Sto andando alla deriva infinito verso l'infinito, disconsiderando gli arresti dei meteors e dei thunderclaps.
Non si levi in piedi prego nel mio senso
ed ostruisca il mio movimento
implorandolo in un tal modo.

Decorerò questa terra con i fiori, le frutte ed il fogliame.
La fiamma di ottimismo si brucerà in ogni cuore.
Quando la notte instancabile e sleepless terminerà?
Un nuovo modo di vivere certamente emergerà
riempiendo la terra di essenza di nettare.

----------


## ATMAN

Sotto di chi riservatezza sono io a sinistra solo 
in questo giardino isolato? 
Passo i giorni che si siedono nel lamentation 
ed il cuore perde i sensi in torments. 

La dolcezza è nascosta sempre con il fiore in esso. 
Tutta la mia dolcezza in tolto in. 
L'cOh, il mio proprio, dove sono lasciato? 
In quale cielo lontano distante sotto di cui cura? 

La stessa cosa pota diverse volte in su in me 
e le cuore-battiture del untold compaiono nella mia mente ,
dove trovo longing interno dal nucleo del mio cuore. 
Non posso dimenticare questo nella dimenticanza

----------


## ATMAN

Il signore della O, oggi riempie la nuova canzone dopo la canzone
con il vostro gospel segreto.

O più vicina e più cara di tutti,
entra la canzone più cara nella vita.
dovuto la vostra canzone
la terra oggi canta nella più nuova melodia,
incantare tutti gli esseri viventi, aria dopo l'aria.

Oggi riempa ogni poro di tutte le menti,
la speranza con ogni melodia.
Oggi, illumini la lampada più brillante nelle vite.

----------


## ATMAN

L'aria pesante con umidità,
in profondità nel sogno,
il viaggiatore sconosciuto è venuto

Sulle serie di viina,
oltre tutta la limitazione,
Ha cantato la canzone della coscienza

Quanto affectionate suo sguardo,
e quell'occhiata che inoltre riconosco
frantumare tutto il bondage,
lo sconosciuto è stato conosciuto oggi.

----------


## ATMAN

Il signore della O, la mia mente è sotto ecstasy con il vostro ideation
e non fa attenzione a a qualunque altro suggerimento.

Passerò verso il vostro percorso.
Alla conclusione della notte scura,
con la canzone heartfelt della mattina,
Sarò sempre insieme.

Non penserò mai ai fiori di mine che hanno appassito via,
e tutti gli miei eventi di perdita e del rammarico.
Aprendo il portello della mia memoria,
Li denominerò continuamente, O il mio signore.

Dimenticare tutti i dintorni, di tutto cuore,
Li terrò nel mio contemplation.
O il mio mai compagno più vicino,
tutta la dolcezza del mio cuore, mi verserò in voi.

----------


## ATMAN

L'cOh il mio più caro amico,
venuto al mio villaggio
sulle serie del fiume Suvarnarekha,
venuto al fiume.

Il percorso conduce attraverso le dune dal mare.
Quando il sole aumenta là,
il cielo ed il mare fioriscono con colore.
Quel colore sveglia la mia mente
e mi dà il piacere infinito.

Nel frutteto dell'anacardio
il ballo colorato degli uccelli sempre.
I hawks volano sopra ai posti sconosciuti.

Il marinaio inizia il suo viaggio
sentendo la canzone lontana dei fiumi correnti.
Si muove verso il mare
senza qualsiasi altri pensieri.

----------


## ATMAN

Krsna della O, se li sono ricordati
guardando le nubi scure nere.

Desidero mantenerlo nella mia meditazione
applicando la polvere di Vraja sulla testa.

Quel Gokul o Yamuna non è là altro.
Non vedo il ragazzo di Yashoda.
Mentre sbattendo la cagliata
il Gopiis non si ricorda dello stealer di burro.

Non ci sono fiori sugli alberi del niip e del tamal
o il gregge delle mucche che agitano le flange del loro collo.
Dove il re dei ragazzi di cowherd è andato?
A quale gokul?

----------


## ATMAN

Nel vostro nome, nella vostra canzone mi sono perso.
La mia mente non riconosce ostacoli.
Sono sempre sul percorso verso voi.
Nell'alba cremisi rossa,
avete preso la vostra sede nella mia mente,
riempiendola spirito una melodia sconosciuta.

I miei occhi agitati ora riparati su voi,
intoxicated con la vostra forma beauteous e colourful.
La mia mente, ora esente da tutto il collegamento e speechless,
diffusioni in tutti i sensi.

Oggi devo remare la mia barca nella marea dell'inondazione
delle canzoni di amore per voi.
Nella notte del moonlit, piena di nettare,
spargimento il relativo radiance, incantevole la mia mente.

----------


## ATMAN

Sguardo, la gente, il viaggiatore sconosciuto
dall'estero è venuto.

Con bellezza squisita
ha riempito la terra.

Su terreno arido asciutto ha fatto la fioritura del loto.
Salutilo!

Ha riempito l'aria
con la fragranza del sandalo
e toccato tutti dalle sue mani tenere.

Siedasi giù a meditate.
Il viaggiatore sconosciuto
è venuto da un'arena psichica.

Ha riempito la terra di bliss
ed inondato il suo amore ugualmente su tutti.

----------


## ATMAN

Sonno delle creature di tutta la natura alla notte.
Perchè lo shiuli rimane sveglio?
La madre, gentilmente mi dice perchè.

Tutti i altri fiori giocano di giorno
ridendo e ballare nell'allineamento fragrante
mentre intorno loro le api nere ronzano attivamente
raccolta dei loro piaceri nascosti.

Amo ugualmente il giorno
come i fiori
e così li conosco bene.
Li conosco tutti
così molto bene,
i loro colori ed odori del dolce.

I fiori ed i puppies, tutti,
le api nere e gli uccelli di myna,
stabilisca le loro teste nel riposo dolce
durante l'oscurità della notte.
Chiamata del dusk solo dei defys di Shiuli
ed afferma fiero il suo ruolo speciale,
"osservilo sono ancora sveglio!"

Gentilmente dicami la madre perchè
sensi speciali degli shiuli?
Da amore per quale
lei seranades la notte
ed evita la luce del giorno?

Ascolta vicino, il mio bambino caro
perchè lo shiuli ama la notte.
Ritiene così timida alla luce del giorno
e nasconde via la sua faccia.
Caduta dei petali preziosa dello Shiuli
alla rottura di ogni alba,
quando voi, mio piccolo più dolce,
da sonno più profondo sveglio.

----------

